# BLANC (edit)



## Fuzion (Dec 28, 2012)

A quick edit I made in a few hours. Enjoy!

BLANC (snowboarding video) - YouTube


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

super gay when you can't even use your own footage.. all you did was chop a few clips from TAOF and add music, this isn't even an edit.. :thumbsdown:
then you're telling people to go steal the movie on your youtube page.. have some integrity..

super gay..
better luck next time
:thumbsdown:


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

Gotta agree, it's kinda lame to just take footage from a movie and try to pass it off as your own edit. 

Unless you added some of the slowmo (I don't think you did because the movie already has plenty of it) you really didn't do anything other than what oneshot said. 

Although, did you add that park footage at 1:13? I don't remember that being part of the movie and it doesn't really fit after the bad ass POV footage from Rice.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Lol, at that park footage of himself. Looks whack out of place. Anyways, a little color correction in magic bullet looks and cutting > isn't editing. Your gay, and you clips sucked. Pce.


----------

